# Excel "File not saved."



## CWDENVER (Dec 1, 2006)

I am trying to save about an hour worth of work and I get a pop-up error message saying "File not saved." I don't get any options other than to click ok. I would really not have to re-do all my work. Is there some way I can save what I've done? Please HELP!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

If excel is giving you issues try copying and pasting it into Word and saving it there. After you resolve the issues you can copy and paste it back. Have a great weekend.


----------



## CWDENVER (Dec 1, 2006)

I have macros, user forms, and other non-copyable material. Any other advice?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sadly, Excel isn't designed how word is, with strong auto-save features. However, all MS Office programs do offer auto-recover (if you have it turned on). For Excel, you would find the most recently saved recovery file at (probably)
C:\documents and settings\<username>\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel.
Look for a file with the name AutoRecovery save of "file name". I believe the default time in Excel is for 10 minutes, so, if the file exists, you should have lost no more than 10 minutes of work.
Sadly, this does not always work, however, In my experience, auto anything often doesn't work on a network (I have never looked into why, just have avoided it after learning of it from others in my office who did lose a lot of work).


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh, in addition, it is possible to purchase an add-in that will create an auto-save in Excel, but I have never used one.


----------

